# wHAt aRe My tIGeR BArbS dOIng???



## saraveza408 (Apr 21, 2006)

my tiger barbs were acting very weird today.I have 2 females & 2 males.They never had mated yet and I've had them together for about 3 months now.(Both males were bought at the same time from one pet store & 3 months later I got the 2 females from a different store.)Today the black stripes were near invisible on the male(I think) & the females were deep black.The 2 were locked at the mouth & their bodies were curved towards eachother and their fins were fluttering towards eachother.They did this for about 3 minuits then darted around the tank.As they did the black reappeared on the male.What was all that about???


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

They could be fighting. They could be locking jaws with eachother and fighting. What size tank do you have?

Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## saraveza408 (Apr 21, 2006)

its a 10 gallon.Its just my 4 tiger barbs and a sucker fish(I think its a algae eater)


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Sadly it sounds that your tiggers are stressed out because of the small size of your tank and their group. Tigers are aggressive schooling fish, but their aggressions seem to ease out in a proper size group. Are they nipping aech other? 
35 gallons would be more like it.

Here's a helpful site:
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile20.html


----------



## saraveza408 (Apr 21, 2006)

really for such small fish?So for a 10 gallon community tank what fish would you suggest?how many is too many fish for a 10 galloner?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

They grow up to 3 inches and are amazingly active. 
Smaller tetras such as glowlights, neons etc. would make a more balanced stock.


----------

